# Why are the fish on the real world dying?



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

Maybe this should go in off-topic, but in episode 8 or 9 a 2 fish in their big salt water reef tank die. Another one is clearly sick. Anyone have any theories? The obvious theory is that they have no idea how to take care of fish but they have someone come in once per week for maintenance. So....huh. It's really horrible because the fish are gorgeous.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

There's a lot of things that could be going wrong in that gap between maintnence... Overfeeding, underfeeding, things going into the tank that shouldn't be.


I hate to make an opinion when i don't watch the show but it always annoys me when tanks are placed into buildings just because their pretty... Tv shows do it, architects do it... There's just too many people out there who have no idea how to take care of fish and think it just involves feeding them some flake food everyday... Ok I'm done /end rant


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

unless they have someone comming in every day to feed these fish the people that live there are not qualified to feed them so thats probably the problem right there.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

Corwin - I'm with you on this one. There is a sad saltwater tank at my gym and I know they just put it in there because the architect or the decorator recommended it. But it's different if someone who works there really is into the fish - and those tanks look different than the ones that just have a maintenance person coming in every now and then.


----------

